# ive seen this done...how?



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey guys ive seen a picture of a nissan maxima with tail lights that were red and clear, somehow they took out the yellow for the turn signals..i was wondering if anyone heres eer done that, if so how is it done?


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

what gen maxima are you talking about? 3rd or 4th gen ....one the 3rd gen...not hard it all.......all you have to do is breake the yellow peice out and you already have a clear after the yellow, but on the the 97-99 you do the same but i think you have to put like a clear facing as a replacment of the yellow, that way it dont look bad, and to have light glow when you signale...now on the 95-96 i do know how to do thoes...


----------

